
Uber in South Africa will ban riders who are reported for bad behavior - iafrikan
https://www.iafrikan.com/2019/06/05/uber-south-africa-bad-behavior-riders/
======
njacobs5074
Given that this is a country where I have seen drivers who feel comfortable
cancelling rides after the passenger has boarded, then demanding a cash
payment which is more than the amount that Uber would've charged, I think Uber
needs to review their approach carefully.

Not a common event but the fact that it's happened even once is pretty shit.

